# I just noticed Slippy's post count!



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Members: 11,740
Threads: 20,439
Posts: 372,238
Top Poster: Slippy (11,139)
Welcome to our newest member, Kendrick

Slippy is 601 posts SHORT of matching the forums entire Membership!
Slippy my boy you sure have a lot going on in that head of yours!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Most of its hogwash with a heap of humor and a bit o wisdom. You either dislike the ole slip, or, pass the ketchup. 

Seriously he is a fun part of the forum even when he waxes political. When I joined he had a couple 1000 and I thought he'd been here a while. Now we know it's just coffee bourbon and jet lag


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

His post count has been stagnant lately


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Cause the mods just banned him again


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Cause the mods just banned him again


Why don't they just make Slippy a Mod and call it a day?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Why don't they just make Slippy a Mod and call it a day?


He, like us, is an outsider.
They will never elevate him, too opinionated.
He does speak forward with a bit of wit, booze or not.
At least he likes my postings.
He will be back in two more days.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Is it better to be the oppressed or the oppressor?



Sasquatch said:


> Why don't they just make Slippy a Mod and call it a day?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy gets behind on his pike orders and mouths off a little.. it gives him time to catch up with the bidness

Where is his attorney???


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What heinous infraction did he commit now?


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> What heinous infraction did he commit now?


He pissed off Will (again). But Slip is still rockin' heavy over on that "orange site" along with Hawg, Inor and several of the "old gang". He didn't specifically say it, but I am sure he sends his regards.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

He's been kind of a fixture around here, for the life of me I can't figure out why he's still here? The mods have dinged him more than once, there are idiots coming out of the wood work almost daily and yet he hangs in there and keeps posting. 

Gotta wonder if he may have a masochistic streak? just sayin. Most would have packed it in a long time ago. I like slip's posts, I think he's somebody I could share a bourbon with and enjoy the time.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

BuckB said:


> He pissed off Will (again). But Slip is still rockin' heavy over on that "orange site" along with Hawg, Inor and several of the "old gang". He didn't specifically say it, but I am sure he sends his regards.


What and where is this orange site you speak of?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Why don't they just make Slippy a Mod and call it a day?


I don't know if we could handle that! lol


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Most of those posts were rants about Will II.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> What and where is this orange site you speak of?


You know,that evil other place."that other site", TOS.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Are we not allowed to say "the outdoor trading post"?
I love both sites.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Are we not allowed to say "the outdoor trading post"?
> I love both sites.


I hope so,otherwise you wont be here long........layful:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> You know,that evil other place."that other site", TOS.


I gave Doc the link.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Are we not allowed to say "the outdoor trading post"?
> I love both sites.


We aren't allowed to speak about The Outdoor Trading Post ?

I suppose I need to read the rules, again. Will have to do it some other time. Working my life away this month.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Slippy is good people.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

BuckB said:


> He pissed off Will (again). But Slip is still rockin' heavy over on that "orange site" along with Hawg, Inor and several of the "old gang". He didn't specifically say it, but I am sure he sends his regards.


Poor Will ,, it's better to be pissed off then to be pissed on ,, unless Will likes that kind of stuff . LMAO again and again .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The two sites are similar but different. Not really competition. The owner of that site is gracious, even if some of the members aren't. *cuts eyes sharply at someone I know who rides a hawg*


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Golden Shower bring May Flowers...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

BuckB said:


> He pissed off Will (again). But Slip is still rockin' heavy over on that "orange site" along with Hawg, Inor and several of the "old gang". He didn't specifically say it, but I am sure he sends his regards.


Thanks for the reminder about that place. I used to hang out there just to chat with some of the old heads who got kicked off over here. I thought it was something about trading guns but I lost the link. Do recall it has orange colors.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> The two sites are similar but different. Not really competition. The owner of that site is gracious, even if some of the members aren't. *cuts eyes sharply at someone I know who rides a hawg*


No competition at all. The two are sort of similar but way different. This is mostly prepping and politics. The other is a mix of no holds barred. There are a couple rabble rousers that have some butthurt but the pig that rides a hawg is not one of them. Both sites have something to offer. But we do have more fun over ther than you guys do here. FFadmins underwear is to tight here. RWalls goes commando over there LOL

On another note... Denton whatta ya mean Im not gracious on the other site? Im well behaved over there... mostly LOL
Infact.... when was the last time I got banned here? Ive been so damn good here lately it should be a freakin crime.

Damn.. I must be off my game getting old and tired. Well maybe spring will put some pep in my step Hahahaha.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Thanks for the reminder about that place. I used to hang out there just to chat with some of the old heads who got kicked off over here. I thought it was something about trading guns but I lost the link. Do recall it has orange colors.


You have me on ignore over thar


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> You have me on ignore over thar


What ? I thought only Mainejarhead did the ignore thing...
And maybe Chuckles= (Ron Regan)(Kauboy) has me on ignore. More the merrier. If Im pissing people off then Im doing it right.

Proudly pissing people off since 1960.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Tejas wheels or sumthing like that


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> What ? I thought only Mainejarhead did the ignore thing...
> And maybe Chuckles= (Ron Regan)(Kauboy) has me on ignore. More the merrier. If Im pissing people off then Im doing it right.
> 
> Proudly pissing people off since 1960.


After we outed me,MIyoung guy doesn't know what to think


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> After we outed me,MIyoung guy doesn't know what to think


Hahaha didnt mean to bust you I thought he knew at least a couple of your handles LOLOLOL

Sorry...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Tejas wheels or sumthing like that


Txwheels he got banned here and followed me to the orange site. Hes a good guy. But he loves the ignore and ban from thread featured at the orange site. He has not been on over there since December as he has been building a indoor shootin range for the public. Hes been pretty busy... he hates Spoda's thats what got him banned here. Hes a good friend but he is temperamental on a few things you must have tripped his trigger LOL


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

This is all falling into place now. What happened to cop hater?


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> This is all falling into place now. What happened to cop hater?


cop hater?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep..there can be godless liberals which rear their ugly heads in all kinds of places.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> This is all falling into place now. What happened to cop hater?


I don't remember the cop hater? It wasnt Txwheels hes an ex sheriff and bounty hunter. Ive been known to post info on misbehaving cops but I'm certinly not a hater. Bought my first house from husband wife 2 sheriffs good friends they were. Honast cops are good cops but the bad ones need to be outed.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Diver or Driver maybe? His butt buddy still hangs out on here but he dont talk much. Sure he thinks he might be next to go maybe.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Diver or Driver maybe? His butt buddy still hangs out on here but he dont talk much. Sure he thinks he might be next to go maybe.


On the the orange site? I don't recognize the handle. Hardley anyone gets banned there. Only 3 bone heads since Ive been there that I can think of in the last year or 2.
Sockpuppet 
Arizona infidel
Laufin 
Are the only bans I can think of.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It was Diver here on PF..... Bigwheel


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> On the the orange site? I don't recognize the handle. Hardley anyone gets banned there. Only 3 bone heads since Ive been there that I can think of in the last year or 2.
> Sockpuppet
> Arizona infidel
> Laufin
> Are the only bans I can think of.


Az Infidel never got banned. He got pissed off when I refused to fight with him and just left in a huff.  Sockpuppet got banned for the same reason there as he got banned here.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..thanks for the info. I am headed over to the orange place to see what is up over there. Is that where Mr and Mrs Inor still hangs out? I got attached to them along with Toronto Gal. She taught me how to explain to the Warden how to make soap out of dog fat. Some of us go way back around here. She knows how to breast feed in public etc. I feels her pain.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

BuckB said:


> Az Infidel never got banned. He got pissed off when I refused to fight with him and just left in a huff.  Sockpuppet got banned for the same reason there as he got banned here.


 Yeah A I may have just got "Douce of the week" but I thought Rwalls banned him temporarily for bad talkin one of our women folk over there. He was a ass to Mrs Inor if I remember correctly. And he hated me LMAO! I used to really piss him off with this meme


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

His face looks lived in as June Carter said about whats his face. He can take a licking and keep on ticking. Seems obvious. What part of Texas is that Young Man from?


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Yeah A I may have just got "Douce of the week" but I thought Rwalls banned him temporarily for bad talkin one of our women folk over there. He was a ass to Mrs Inor if I remember correctly. And he hated me LMAO! I used to really piss him off with this meme


Nah. Let's just leave it at "he was an ass". He hates me for some unknown reason and he wouldn't even tell me why when I asked him directly. You can please some of the people some of the time...


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

On the orange site: what is the difference between the black "banned" banner and the pink one? 
I even saw an Admin with the black banner over his/her name there. 
Some of you have been bad over there. Baglady, I'm shocked! 
I couldn't see probably 80% of the whole site because I'm not registered, not sure I want to. 
Where do you all find the time to go on all these sites?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> On the orange site: what is the difference between the black "banned" banner and the pink one?
> I even saw an Admin with the black banner over his/her name there.
> Some of you have been bad over there. Baglady, I'm shocked!
> I couldn't see probably 80% of the whole site because I'm not registered, not sure I want to.
> Where do you all find the time to go on all these sites?


The banned banners are just a joke. Its one of those things ya had to be there to get it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> On the orange site: what is the difference between the black "banned" banner and the pink one?
> I even saw an Admin with the black banner over his/her name there.
> Some of you have been bad over there. Baglady, I'm shocked!
> I couldn't see probably 80% of the whole site because I'm not registered, not sure I want to.
> Where do you all find the time to go on all these sites?


We don't have the time as we are all to busy with life, work, family, and screwing off....... but we all know an unemployed guy named Slippy that we pay to create personas and post for us.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Boss Dog said:


> On the orange site: what is the difference between the black "banned" banner and the pink one?
> I even saw an Admin with the black banner over his/her name there.
> Some of you have been bad over there. Baglady, I'm shocked!
> I couldn't see probably 80% of the whole site because I'm not registered, not sure I want to.
> Where do you all find the time to go on all these sites?


To get the banned banner you have to get banned here or another similar site. Baglady wanted a pink one because she is a chick.

It is a good site. We talk a lot about food, beer, good whiskey, guns and how to slaughter a pig.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Hahaha didnt mean to bust you I thought he knew at least a couple of your handles LOLOLOL
> You talkin about me?.Aqua,I think I know all your handles.except the old one I learned about yesterday.your old MGO one.I know your handle at the orange place.
> and Hawg,why have you been so nice lately?....running for a political office?.LOL!.
> 
> Sorry...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> You talkin about me?.Aqua,I think I know all your handles.except the old one I learned aboutyesterday.your*old MGO one.I know your handle at the orange place.
> and Hawg,why have you been so nice lately?....running for a political office?.LOL!


Yes sir we were talkin bout ya. You must have looked suprised to AquaHull when I listed off some of his handles.:joyous:

Me being nice? I know crazy ain't it. Im in stealth mode. Is it freaking you guys out?:twisted:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I think "AquaHull Boar Repair & Reconditioning" may be making a comeback

Midwest Marine Supply in Sainte Claire Shores just sent my the spring stock up specials.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

AHHH,spring.I do hope the gun range is plowed soon!.getting warmer....got the itch.just too cold to go chootin for my old bones at 25F.unless shtf.then the adrenaline would kick in.got new armament to break in now.

Yes,Hawg.thought you may be smokin the make me mellow stuff!...lol.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> AHHH,spring.I do hope the gun range is plowed soon!.getting warmer....got the itch.just too cold to go chootin for my old bones at 25F.unless shtf.then the adrenaline would kick in.got new armament to break in now.
> 
> Yes,Hawg.thought you may be smokin the make me mellow stuff!...lol.


Take a trip and never leave the farm!
Jim Stafford-


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I swear... Some times I think I'll DVR a shit load of Keeping up with the Kardasians and binge for a week, but then I realize this place has more drama pound per pound.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Take a trip and never leave the farm!
> Jim Stafford-


I can't wait for when I am 85 and have no more productive years ahead of me!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I still say this aint a good time to be wasting ammo on target practice.


----------

